# Apache 2.2.14 (Win32) mod_evasive



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a Windows XP computer that is hosting a website with XAMPP installed (XAMPP installed Apache 2.2.14). I want to try to protect it against DDoS/DoS attacks. I found the module 'mod_evasive' and thought that would be good to use. However, I could only find find the source with installation tutorials for Linux. I tried to port the instructions to Windows, but it would fail (unfortunately, I don't have the exact errors available (at work), but they were repeatable). I found a .dll and a .so version of mod_evasion. Neither of them worked, and the Apache error log gave me a message that said 

```
httpd.exe: Syntax error on line 138 of C:/xampp/apache/conf/httpd.conf: Can't locate API module structure `mod_dosevasive22' in file C:/xampp/apache/modules/mod_dosevasive22.dll: No error
httpd.exe: Syntax error on line 138 of C:/xampp/apache/conf/httpd.conf: Can't locate API module structure `mod_dosevasive22' in file C:/xampp/apache/modules/mod_dosevasive22.so: No error
```
. Does anyone have either [a] suggestions on how to fix this, or * another module that would help prevent against attacks? Thanks.*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Did you get the Windows binary you used from here?

Peace...


----------



## html81993 (Jul 8, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Did you get the Windows binary you used from here?
> 
> Peace...


Yes. Sorry, I thought I put the link in the original post.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok. In that thread, some report that binary module doesn't work and some report it does work.

I guess you could try building the module yourself, from source, and see if you can get it to work.

Outside of that, I have no other ideas.

Peace...


----------

